# Shift Knob



## Cruzader (Dec 9, 2010)

does anyone knows how to change the shift knob?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

guess not but i'd like to get the leather wrapped stock one on my LS.


----------



## nickg4705 (Feb 27, 2011)

it screws off i screwed mine off


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

nickg4705 said:


> it screws off i screwed mine off


Are you talking about your shift knob?


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought I was going to get the leather shift knob with my cruze but I didnt. Thought it came with the conectivity package. Oh well either way I am happy with the look of the car.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone have pics of any aftermarket ones installed? I find the stock one is a little too big and bulbus. I had a real nice Sparco one before and its perfect.


----------



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Does anyone have pics of any aftermarket ones installed? I find the stock one is a little too big and bulbus. I had a real nice Sparco one before and its perfect.


i agree, feels like a dang base ball. just dont know how a aftermarket one would work with the lever that engadges reverse.
jon


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Jon, you're just replacing the knob. An aftermarket knob would not interfere or replace the reverse pull up latch. 

Sadly, It looks like I may end up being the first member to change they're shift knob....and I don't even have my cruze yet. lol

Btw, I presume the Leather knob is the same size as the regular knob right?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So, NO ONE has replaced they're shift knob yet? Wow...


----------



## hypnotickreationz (May 31, 2011)

*shft knob change*

If anyone is looking how to change the automatic one..the dealer said to take all the grey clips off...put it in n. And it shud pop off...buuuuuttt i have done this and the thing still wont budge..



2011 cruze rs ltz
hid headlights
blacked out tail lights
lambo doors
borla exhaust
air intake system
hypnotic kreationz car club macomb county chapter


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I took my knob off my Eco M/T, it was easy, I just need to measure the threads, I am pretty sure its a 1/2" bolt. 

Then finding a new one should be easy.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Just as some advice to those replacing the manual gear knob. Most threaded ones will not work simply because of the pull up lever for reverse. However, Sparco's set up will work (I know the Globe family of knobs work). I have this one and have had to modify it a tad to allow for the knob to have enough space to pull up the lever in order to engage reverse. I'll up load a pic shortly.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/thehotrodgirl_2156_22755239

I wanted something like this. As this one states, a rubber grommet to keep it from threading to deep should solve the the reverse gear issue.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Lol...by like this do you mean a skull shaped knob? Or just one that threads on like it?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Lol...by like this do you mean a skull shaped knob? Or just one that threads on like it?


Both


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I just need to find out how the silver trim comes off. I have the auto with leather knob and I'm wrapping the silver in carbon vinyl...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

nickg4705 said:


> it screws off i screwed mine off


That's what she said.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> That's what she said.


Helpful, lol.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Helpful, lol.


LOL, sorry, I couldn't help it.

The other day I actually accidently popped mine off. I have an auto. I was sweating my butt off after mowing, I went to move the car back in the driveway and when I put it into park I popped it off. The sweat in my hand made it easy to get a grip on it. Which reminds me, I need to take mine in to get it secured better.

Any who, just use your palm to pop it off. Just press forward and up. More so up.

I hope this post is helpful.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Much more so! Lol thanks Crewz


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Did it! It's a little ragged in the corners, but it looks great! I'll post pics tomorrow, probably.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I've had this Hurst handle for 20+ years, reverse pull works fine.. could use a shift lever with a 45 degree bend...


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Chris2298 said:


> View attachment 7297
> I've had this Hurst handle for 20+ years, reverse pull works fine.. could use a shift lever with a 45 degree bend...


What's the tread pattern?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I had to tap it out, I don't remember the size....


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have looked up getting one but on the 6 speed standard they say it is one full unit and cannot be removed you have to remove the whole shaft from hat I understand but IF anyone has info on it please let us know


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I just installed a sparco knob on mine. Once it's set right it's perfect. I did have to use about 4 pennies on top of the set screw to allow for enough space for the reverse pull up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

